# Youth season gobbler



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Grandson harvested this Wv turkey in this years youth hunt. He harvested his first in 2011. We were in the same spot both times he got his bird. Below are pics of this years on left and his first one on right from 2011 and almost identical weight as this years at 23#. What's the chances. Turkey was almost as big as him. Lol What a day!! The first one in 2011 came off an old tractor trail and he came 150 yds. down through a meadow strutting and gobbling the whole way. I would have liked to have that on video. 

This years happened fast. We had heard about 8 different birds gobbling in different directions. About 8:25 we heard a gobble in behind us. I called a couple times and he answered and I cut and yelped a couple times and he closed the distance. Out of the corner of my eye here comes 2 birds from behind us in full strut 5 yds. from our Double Bull T2. I saw them first from my side of the blind and whispered to him that there were 2. They were on fire and strutted out to 15 yds. and serenaded our decoys. Great hunt for our youth. I was pretty pumped up too. Get the kids out of the house.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice gobbler, gonna be hard to top that one. First bird? Congrats!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Grandson and I are even now with one each. I harvested this bird in Washington Co. at 8:30 this morning


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet job guys ! I can't wait to get out now working to much again! Your a great Papo passing on the tradition!:T


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

smittyou812s said:


> Sweet job guys ! I can't wait to get out now working to much again! Your a great Papo passing on the tradition!:T


 Have you been able to get out? The wind has howled pretty bad the last couple of days. Good luck


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Not lately gonna try Sunday morning!


----------

